# my 1st post & cabbage



## menda (Apr 12, 2010)

I love this forum and until this post I have been a yumlurker. All of you have helped me so much. But a post I read before my Sunday smoke made me so happy. It was about smokin cabbage. I cored one stuffed with butter whole garlic cloves and Italian dressing. Peppered the whole thing. Placed it in a aluminum pan and smoked with a combo of apple and hickory wood. 3 hours and I was blown away. This was simply amazing. I can't wait to add the bacon and play with this one. So good and thanks again.
Menda


----------



## caveman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello there "Yumlurker."  Welcome to SMF Menda.  You should head over to the "Roll Call" area & introduce your self so that we can give you the warm welcome you deserve.  Since you have been lurking, you probably know that if you don't post a qview, it is just a tad difficult to follow along with the description of your smoke.  You know, pictures reinforce a story.  Any way, it is good to have you here, enjoy your stay & have some fun.  It's all about the smoke.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Menda,

  Glad to see you here instead of the outside. Sooooo any meat in that cabbage??


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF... I just read that cabbage post myself... might have to try that out this weekend...


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 12, 2010)

You might have just rekindled the flame for a smoked cabbage. Now all you need to do is brine a brisket for corned beef and then you will find yourself a new little place in heaven. Believe Me


----------



## barneypoo69 (Apr 12, 2010)

You too ? Awhile back I did one on my gas grille. Cored it out, filled with some pan fried bacon/onion/garlic mixture, then added some BBQ sauce in it, salt & pepper..............We love cabbage......Now you have me wanting to smoke one...........along with some ABT's........along with some _____ !


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to smf, sign up for Jeffs free 5 day course, and bring on the qview


----------

